
What’s Next for Artificial Intelligence - sajid
http://www.wsj.com/articles/whats-next-for-artificial-intelligence-1465827619
======
bko
> We need to update the New Deal for the 21st century and establish a trainee
> program for the new jobs artificial intelligence will create. We need to
> retrain truck drivers and office assistants to create data analysts, trip
> optimizers and other professionals we don’t yet know we need.

I don't think the US government is particularly good at education, even while
spending more than almost all other countries. Perhaps it would be better for
workplace/continuing education but I doubt it. Education is hard. Predicting
the future is harder. Perhaps the government should encourage a bottom up
approach.

> The report claimed 24 percent of students in the U.S. had not acquired basic
> skills, making it the second-worst high-income country in the world on this
> measure, after Luxembourg. The OECD argued that if the U.S. could ensure all
> students reached this baseline, over $27 trillion dollars would be added to
> the national economy over the course of the students' working lives. [0]

> The United States spent more than $11,000 per elementary student in 2010 and
> more than $12,000 per high school student. When researchers factored in the
> cost for programs after high school education such as college or vocational
> training, the United States spent $15,171 on each young person in the system
> — more than any other nation covered in the report. That sum inched past
> some developed countries and far surpassed others. Switzerland's total
> spending per student was $14,922 while Mexico averaged $2,993 in 2010. The
> average OECD nation spent $9,313 per young person. [1]

[0] [http://www.cnbc.com/2015/05/13/singapore-tops-oecds-
global-s...](http://www.cnbc.com/2015/05/13/singapore-tops-oecds-global-
school-ranking-us-placed-28th.html)

[1] [http://www.cbsnews.com/news/us-education-spending-tops-
globa...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/us-education-spending-tops-global-list-
study-shows/)

